# 1st smoke



## philmac128 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well 2hrs into my 1st smoke and the heavens have opened I guess it all adds to the fun. Just wrapped my ribs and looking good so far.












20140420_074033.jpg



__ philmac128
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well 1st impressions of the Brinkmann are pretty favourable, it maintained a good temperature on apx 3kg of lumpwood for over 7hrs with limited fussing. I then broke it down to a grill to give a flame finish to ribs and corn.












20140420_130909.jpg



__ philmac128
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello Phil.  WELL!!!!  !st smoke??  I think you are pullin our legs.  From your posts I thought maybe you might need some help but BOY! was I wrong!  FANTASTIC looking que!  If you have any tips please pass them along!  Any smoker anywhere in the world would be proud of that.  I think it is time you offer help to other folks.  GREAT job!  We would love to have you at the gathering.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers Danny, I think my training and experience probably pay apart and my ability to work with and adapt recipes. Steven raichlans planet barbecue books helped give a bit of guidance. I should of taken some pictures of my pulled pork :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 20, 2014)

Ribs like that?  Pulled pork?  You have been holding out on us Phil!  Great looking meal!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 20, 2014)

Should I add that the corn was smoked and I had homemade bbq sauce, a cider vinegar sauce for the pork, slaw and potato salad. Looking forward to getting serious and playing with fish, hams etc


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello Phil.  NOW you just gotta show up for the weekend gathering!  You have a VERY impressive menu there and I am sure many folks would love to pick your brain.  Some of us have a little experience and may humbly offer a tip or two, but would probably be able to learn more than we share.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Phil.

I bet the ribs tasted good and did not last long. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. A couple of comments though which I hope you will take constructively as everyone has their own preferred method of cooking.

After only 2 hours the bark on the ribs does already seem to be very dark. Did you start the cooking with the ribs coated in a high sugar marinade/sauce - as it appears to have become very caramelised very early? Either that or maybe the cooking temperature is actually a little on the high side. I suspect that the temperature may need looking at as in your first photo there already seems to be quite a lot of meat pull back from the bone quite early on. With that amount of caramelisation (and looking as well done as they did in your second picture) they probably did not need further flaming with the corn at the end.

Could I suggest that next time you start the ribs with just a dry rub and then wait until later in the cooking before applying the sauce. If you apply the sauce fairly early on you may also want to wrap them in foil to stop the sugar from browning too early and to keep the ribs nice and moist. This way you can better control the final colour at the end over the flame.

The corn looks great done like that. I bet you had a tasty meal. 

Yes Steven Raichlans books have some good ideas though from what I have seen he tends to focus more on the grilling side of BBQ. I have tried several of his BBQ deserts that have turned out very well.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## philmac128 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Wade, I take all comments constructively and thankfully. The dry rub was a dark rub with a muscovado and coffee base but I do agree that they would of been better wrapped sooner. I'm waiting to get a proper thermometer as I probably lost a little control of temp. 
It was a pretty tasty feed


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2014)

Thats great Phil. Yes a high sugar rub would have made it blacken quite quickly. 

A good digital thermometer is essential. The Maverick 732 is a good reliable unit if you are looking for a recommendation


----------



## markuk (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd go along with wade - I tend to use the 3-2-1 method BTW which is 3 hours smoking ribs with dry rub only - wrap in foil and 2 in the oven and then only then put the sauce on and finish off - usually in a in all fairness about 1/2 hour as I then go to a "trad bbq" which is a little hotter then as I'll be doing other stuff .

Here's some ribs after 3 hours and I think these were probably done it little too high temp but as you can see the majority is still not caramilised













P1090765.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013






And then on bbq













IMG-20130622-00607.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 23, 2013






then they go that lovely shiney mahagony colour....

Anyway - well done again brilliant for a first attempt - your at the right place for help and advice - I'd have given up my now if it wasn't for this forum !

Mark


----------

